# Point of View TGT GTX 680 Ultra Charged LLS 4 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 12, 2012)

Point of View's GeForce GTX 680 TGT Ultra Charged is the first 4 GB GeForce GTX 680 we review, so we took a close look at what the extra memory brings. The card also has an extremely low noise profile thanks to its triple slot cooler.

*Show full review*


----------



## damric (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for testing video memory. Was that also with AA/AF?

Since they claim a low leakage chip, did you happen to check the ASIC quality?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2012)

yes 4xAA where supported, 16x AF when supported

GPU-Z has no support for Kepler ASIC quality reading yet


----------



## Bahmanvidia (Aug 15, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> yes 4xAA where supported, 16x AF when supported
> 
> GPU-Z has no support for Kepler ASIC quality reading yet



are you sure about ASIC quality reading of kepler ?

i have 2 gtx 670 s ( one referrence and one asus dcu ii ) and i can see ASIC quality of both of them in gpu-z and one has 90.6 % and the other has 100 % ASIC Quality


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2012)

Bahmanvidia said:


> are you sure about ASIC quality reading of kepler ?
> 
> i have 2 gtx 670 s ( one referrence and one asus dcu ii ) and i can see ASIC quality of both of them in gpu-z and one has 90.6 % and the other has 100 % ASIC Quality



it can read the raw data but not make much sense of it. i'm still collecting data to map the raw values onto proper percentages


----------



## tacosRcool (Aug 15, 2012)

another great review!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2012)

TriSlot Coolers= suckage for SLI Users


----------



## Samskip (Aug 15, 2012)

*Our benchmarks show no visible improvement from 4 GB memory over a typical 3 GB GTX 680.*

A GTX 680 has 2GB of memory, am I right?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2012)

Samskip said:


> *Our benchmarks show no visible improvement from 4 GB memory over a typical 3 GB GTX 680.*
> 
> A GTX 680 has 2GB of memory, am I right?



typo. fixed. thanks. 3 staff people read it and nobody noticed it ^^


----------



## damric (Aug 15, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> yes 4xAA where supported, 16x AF when supported
> 
> GPU-Z has no support for Kepler ASIC quality reading yet



So it seems like the sweet spot is 2GB video RAM for single HD display, 3GB for above, but 1GB still ok if at a lower res or AA/AF turned down some.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 15, 2012)

Great review as always, pity about the nonexistent bundle. I would disagree that 2GB of memory is sufficient, IMO 3GB is the sweet spot (ATI got that right at least).

"I am, personally, a big *fan* of triple slot *cooling* designs..."

I am not a fan of bad puns.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2012)

damric said:


> So it seems like the sweet spot is 2GB video RAM for single HD display, 3GB for above, but 1GB still ok if at a lower res or AA/AF turned down some.



I disagree. 2 GB is enough for everything. Only when you run 3x 30" 2560x1600, buying multiple cards with 3 GB might be worth considering, but even in that case 2 GB shouldn't be much slower. But if you can spend 4k$ on monitors and graphics cards, some extra money for the memory won't matter. Everybody else - stick with 2 GB, or 1 GB on HD 7800 and below.

We recently had a 1 GB Club3D HD 7850 review where we saw that there is almost no performance penalty from going 2 GB -> 1 GB



Assimilator said:


> I am not a fan of bad puns.


didn't even notice it until you wrote it


----------



## damric (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up with a very specific answer


----------



## BigMack70 (Aug 15, 2012)

9.5 seems pretty high to me in light of the nice custom 7970 GHz edition cards sitting on the market at $450-470...

Nice review, though. Surprised to see how far you can go on just 2GB of vram!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2012)

BigMack70 said:


> 7970 GHz edition



compared to gtx 680, ghz edition fails power/heat/noise. i'd get a 680 any day


----------



## beautyless (Aug 16, 2012)

It's just funny that almost of AMD previous generation graphics have better efficiency in power usage per performance. What happen to AMD.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 16, 2012)

review said:
			
		

> Extra memory doesn't yield any performance improvements



In _vanilla_ games yes. 
And only for now.


----------



## BigMack70 (Aug 16, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> compared to gtx 680, ghz edition fails power/heat/noise. i'd get a 680 any day



I doubt that the custom models (which is all that's available) have heat/noise issues... reviews I've seen only complain about those things when they are reviewing cards with the reference cooler. 

I know that power is a big deal to some... I just have a hard time believing that many people buying $500 GPUs care about 30-50W of power draw. It's not like the GHz edition is drawing 400W of power or something crazy like that. It's only pulling ~30W more than this card


----------

